# Dew Claw surgery..... from surgery thru recovery



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Several asked me to keep a running update on how dew claw removal went and subsequent recovery. Glad to do it!

Day 1: Daisy was taken to the vets at 8 a.m. and pre-medicated tho surgery wasn't done until after 2:00. She was horribly traumatized! She was put in a cage and left alone much of the day so she screamed and drove the staff crazy. (Good for HER!)

We picked her up around 5 p.m. and she was still very much loopy and continued to scream! She didn't need pain meds or antibiotics that night but I walked her like a baby with her looking right at my face for HOURS before she would calm down. I was finally able to get a few hours of sleep by putting her on a pallet next to the love seat and sleeping with my hand on her back. 

We had been told we could offer her a 'little water' at 7 or 8 p.m. (she'd had nothing for 25 hours at this point) and she drank quite a bit. An hour later we were told we could give her a small amount of food. She gobbled that down and begged for more. We waited a while to make sure she could hold it down and gave her a little more. It seems that part of her screaming was from thirst and hunger. 

The next morning we fed her as usual and gave her both her pain med and antibiotic. Within a few hours she was walking all over the house and bugging the big dog and cat. It took until late afternoon for her to have a bowel movement. 

10 hours after surgery: Her bandages looked too tight and we'd been told to watch for swelling so we did a quick drop in and saw young doctor vet. He said she looked fine and called her a 'Schmeagle'. He said her coloring is that of a Beagle but he can see the Shepherd. Won't rule out anything, tho. Well......

The tech who assisted with the surgery begins to tell him that Daisy actually had 2 non functioning and out of place dew claws on both feet. He said that meant more extensive surgery and 'a lot of meat was involved'. She goes this Tuesday for her bandages to be removed and she hates the e-collar but is coping. 

So far, she has only needed pain meds 2 times. I've had her out in the backyard and she's very playful and unless she hits her foot with the e-collar, no complaints.

COST: $175.00 plus tax

So this is the end of day 2. I'll update only when I have things of interest. 

Here are a couple of pictures of our patient.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

interesting. My dog acted like nothing happened. Would you do it again? I am glad that I did the surgery to my dog. I can see the beagle in the dog but I see JRT in there also.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't think I had a choice. The two longest dew claws flopped around like a dog toy without stuffing and she'd step on them and scream. They were very long and were twisted at times. 

I don't mean to offend anyone, but I don't like JRT's so I'll be very disappointed if she is part JRT and has the behaviors and personality I've seen in the few I've known. Also, I wanted a large breed dog, so tho I love her, I'll be disappointed if she is a small breed dog. Hoping that Shepherd kicks in.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

no offense taken. I do have a JRT. You can see her in my sig. I got lucky with her and probably will never own another one. I know I was lucky and she was a stray with no known background on her. I can take her anywhere off leash and she will listen. I have even taken her to nursing homes and she was great. 
in a years time this will all be forgotten.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmmm 2 of my dogs (Berner and Pyr cross) have huge double dew claws but they dont step on them.... The berner (actually he has a single giant set on his back feet not double) accidently pulled one off one night (bit of a story) so I guess he is down to 1 set....
keep us updated....

The Pyr cross has never had any sort of incident or notice of his set (and he sports a true Pyr set of doubles!)..


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re:BANDAGE CHANGE: Dew Claw surgery..... from surgery thru recovery*

Well I'm all shook up! Doc had used super glue and stitches to close the wounds and the self adhesive bandage stuck to the super glue. One, he was able to pull off and it tore away a little skin. The other is REALLY stuck in probably a 1/4th inch area, so he sent me home to soak her in a tub. The bandage/glue didn't soak off, so I cut away what was flopping and new wound care is to soak her feet in Epsom Salts daily, put on Neosporin and wrap with self adhesive bandage and a piece of tape. He said the wrap and glue would eventually just fall off on its own. 

I think the Epson salts is to loosen any crud that might have seeped and dried to the wrap. He said not to use any gauze. 

I can't get the cone high enough to keep her from reaching her feet. She is long and skinny and she will lay down and twist her leg and put it inside the cone! I've tried distractions like peanut butter inside a bone and that has worked for a while but I'm really having to watch her. 

I'm wondering if I'm going to have to extend the cone with some duct tape or something creative! Anyone ever have this problem? 

I made a mistake with the first bandage change and put hydrocortisone cream on instead of the Neosporin. The generic tubes look SO MUCH ALIKE. Called back and Doc said that might help with the itch from the bandage change but to change it later today and get the Neosporin on. She's on oral antibiotics until the coming Friday. 

I know this 'had to be done' because of the double dew claws, etc., but I had no idea the following week would be so traumatic for both of us!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: BANDAGE CHANGE: Dew Claw surgery..... from surgery thru recovery*



dianetavegia said:


> Well I'm all shook up! Doc had used super glue and stitches to close the wounds and the self adhesive bandage stuck to the super glue. One, he was able to pull off and it tore away a little skin. The other is REALLY stuck in probably a 1/4th inch area, so he sent me home to soak her in a tub. The bandage/glue didn't soak off, so I cut away what was flopping and new wound care is to soak her feet in Epsom Salts daily, put on Neosporin and wrap with self adhesive bandage and a piece of tape. He said the wrap and glue would eventually just fall off on its own.
> 
> I think the Epson salts is to loosen any crud that might have seeped and dried to the wrap. He said not to use any gauze.
> 
> ...


I am sorry. Def get that antibiotic on (I use Neosporin with the ouch less ingredient, cant remember what its called)....
but thats sorta why for me it wasnt worth it-- the recovery is not usually a snap.
(Honestly my dog got his foot stuck in a roll of wire and out came the foot minus the dew claw and it was over in a night- its weird but only the nail is missing, no "meat" and its been a few months, I dont think its going to grow back)....

What helped us p our dogs neuter was putting the cloth thick Bumper around his neck and then the Cone on Top! I think its called the Cloud collar here is the link
https://www.google.com/search?q=kon...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: BANDAGE CHANGE: Dew Claw surgery..... from surgery thru recovery*

Wow thanks for the bumper info. One of our problems is Daisy is so long and thin that she has a long neck for a 14 week old puppy! I'm not able to keep the cone high enough on her neck. This would solve that problem. I'm sending hubby to Pet Smart on his way home from work so will measure her neck and have him get her one! 

Thanks........ 

Daisy is a SCREAMER. Any discomfort and it sounds like you just pulled her leg off. It's very upsetting to me. 

Diane


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: BANDAGE CHANGE: Dew Claw surgery..... from surgery thru recovery*







The Cloud was not available locally and Daisy is not as interested in her bandages so I didn't order one. 

Today is the 5th day since surgery. One of her bandages fell off this morning and she was running and playing. We replaced it without any 'fussing' on her part. The self stick gauze that is stuck on with super glue is hanging out of the other bandage. Again, it appears to be stuck to a lower pad and not the surgical site so I'm leaving it on til it falls off by itself! 

She's running, jumping, playing and acting as if nothing happened. She is also getting used to the cone. One complaint... both her ears were 'floppy' but in different ways. Now her right ear stands up straight like a German Shepherd. I really thought the floppy ears were cute. Of course, floppy ears tend to get more ear infections than ears that are not kept moist from being covered, so I guess it's a good thing. 

We weighed her last night and she's at 15 lbs. She was about 8 lbs when we got her a month ago. She seems to be growing LONGER tho her legs are still 'stocky' IMHO.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: BANDAGE CHANGE: Dew Claw surgery..... from surgery thru recovery*

Sounds good! I think its the cone squeezing (moving forward not constricting really) that may be pushing that ear upright-- too cute! She does look a little Jack Russell-y up close (was that you? I think we were doing breed guesses on your intro thread)- adorable...
Glad to hear she is recovering well...


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

*Dew Claw surgery ISSUES ..... from surgery thru recovery*

Now Daisy has a minor infection in the one 'deep area'. Vet gave me a larger cone (for free), new antibiotic (for free), treated the surgical sites with laser (for free) and said to soak in Epsom salts twice a day and put antibiotic ointment on the bad foot. 

It has a 'divot' about an inch long where he removed the dew claw. The new med must be nasty because even mixed in soft food, she was not at all excited about eating it, but she did. 

Honestly, I can tell a HUGE difference in the area since the laser treatment! I might ask if I can have it done again later this week. We're expecting another 2 snow storms which will cripple our county for days.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Dew Claw surgery ISSUES ..... from surgery thru recovery*

It's been 6 days since my last report. The laser tx really seemed to work wonders. That 'wound' closed up very quickly, tho I did keep the new cone on her during the day until today. She kept bugging that one spot and it would look 'raw'. I still put a bandage and antibiotic on at night. She finishes her by mouth antibiotic tomorrow. 

Her feet look odd but she's a very 'different looking' creature already. Nothing on her matches right now. We're hoping she gets prettier as she matures and her body parts 'match'. She's not at all what we expected and her personality is a handful. Keeps me running all day long! 

Here's a photo of the 'bad' foot. The other foot looks better but has stitches still in it.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Dew Claw surgery ISSUES ..... from surgery thru recovery*

I think she looks adorable, cute! she is one of a kind... I am really glad she is healing well and feel better now... (but for the record this did not change my mind, my two are keeping their extra dew claws)...


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Dew Claw surgery ISSUES ..... from surgery thru recovery*

Awww, I hope your pup has a quick recovery! She's absolutely adorable, and it's nice to meet someone else who owns a Shepherd/Beagle cross too. My Zoe is, as far as I can tell, a Shepherd/Beagle/Doberman mix. I giggled when you said Daisy was growing longer because that's exactly what happened with Zoe too.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Dew Claw surgery ISSUES ..... from surgery thru recovery*

Thanks guys. It's 2 weeks today since surgery and she's not using the cone nor does she have any open spots so we'll call this 'healed'. Unless something happens when she loses her stitches or something opens back up, this will be the last post regarding the dew claw surgery. 

I do believe I'd still have it done but only because she was stepping on the floppy claws and screaming in pain like the toenail had stuck her pads. She's so active that I think leaving those would have encouraged her to NOT run and play, thus changing her into either an unhappy pup or a lazy pup.

Ayra, they actually told me she's Shepherd and American Bull Dog mix. If you see my thread on 'What am I' I have photos up close of different oddities that I'm questioning like tufts of hair.


----------

